# generator?



## Bullet (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone use a generator for winter trips?...thinking about getting a Honda for running a fan heater. Would need to use a trailer as no room to store in the van!
My question is....is it a good idea or does the noise bother you at night?
Thanks, Bx


----------



## Paul-vw-california (Jan 7, 2009)

To run a fan heater of around 2kw, you would need quite a large generator some thing like this.

http://www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/item.php/site/froogle/sn/WLFWP2200DV

Personally, the noise would drive me mad


----------



## guerdeval (Jan 7, 2009)

Even 'silent' generators are hardly quiet and you will need to keep it running (so no aires or campsites), why not consider an Eberspacher diesel (or petrol) night heater,they're pretty much silent and can be thermostatically controlled and very cheap to run.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 7, 2009)

Bullet said:


> Anyone use a generator for winter trips?...thinking about getting a Honda for running a fan heater. Would need to use a trailer as no room to store in the van!
> My question is....is it a good idea or does the noise bother you at night?
> Thanks, Bx



Hi  Bullet,i have a Kipor ig 2000 generator rated at about 57 decibels which i use sometimes in remote locations never use it near other vans or houses.Last used it between a couple of weeks ago when wilding near Dumfries,had a 2kw fan heater running on it's own the generator seemed to be labouring.Tank of fuel lasted 4 hours instead of the usual 7 hours when running lcd tv+portable satellite system+fridge.Thinking about using a portable gas heater in future,the type that can be used in consevatories or wheeled in to another room.http://www.lpg-portable-heaters.co.uk/acatalog/delonghi-quattro-plus-metropolis.htmlor this one http://www.lpg-portable-heaters.co.uk/acatalog/delonghi-sc85-catalytic.html but think they are not suitable for enclosed areas.Andy


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jan 7, 2009)

Bullet said:


> Anyone use a generator for winter trips?...thinking about getting a Honda for running a fan heater. Would need to use a trailer as no room to store in the van!
> My question is....is it a good idea or does the noise bother you at night?
> Thanks, Bx



It would be terribly wasteful of fuel and noisy. I'd look to get a Gas or Diesel powered alternative. 
I have a generator - it's for emergencies only. I think my generator uses 1litre of fuel per hour so you'd soon use so much fuel that it would be cheaper to buy a small gas fire or even an expensive diesel fuelled heating system.
£10 a night would be really expensive if you ran it all night.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 7, 2009)

*thanks*

thats kind of what i suspected....i do have gas heating but its not very efficent...and the fan heater when i'm plugged in is so much better.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 7, 2009)

messenger 2.5td said:


> Hi  Bullet,i have a Kipor ig 2000 generator rated at about 57 decibels which i use sometimes in remote locations never use it near other vans or houses.Last used it between a couple of weeks ago when wilding near Dumfries,had a 2kw fan heater running on it's own the generator seemed to be labouring.Tank of fuel lasted 4 hours instead of the usual 7 hours when running lcd tv+portable satellite system+fridge.Thinking about using a portable gas heater in future,the type that can be used in consevatories or wheeled in to another room.http://www.lpg-portable-heaters.co.uk/acatalog/delonghi-quattro-plus-metropolis.htmlor this one http://www.lpg-portable-heaters.co.uk/acatalog/delonghi-sc85-catalytic.html but think they are not suitable for enclosed areas.Andy


dont think i would risk any type of heating left on all night even the one fitted in our van  ,fire risk and the like as a van soon burns to the ground no chance of escape . as for the portable gas heaters we have one we use now and again at home, used it the other night and we have a c/monoxide alarm at home and after 5 hours with the doors closed it registered 13 ppm danger of poisoning negligible but i would be very wary in a m/home a c/monoxide alarm is a must . the erbaspachers are a sound idea but a little expensive best bet is arctic grade sleeping bags .


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 7, 2009)

Bullet said:


> thats kind of what i suspected....i do have gas heating but its not very efficent...and the fan heater when i'm plugged in is so much better.



Might be worth getting your gas heater checked out, as usual they are quite good.

Don't know your set up so may be well off but still worth a look.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a Webasto dual top fitted, runs off Diesel quiet and does the heating and the water. No idea what they cost but it works and doesn't use much fuel - set the thermostat and it comes on and off during the night.
I would also say CO alarm is a must.


----------



## Paul-vw-california (Jan 8, 2009)

A new eberspacher system fitted is expensive, around £1500.
I fitted a second hand unit to an old van for around £300 off good old ebay.

With an Eberspacher there is more or less zero chance of CO poisioning.

The combustion air and exhaust are outside the van, the unit works by heating a heat exchanger, then sucking in cabin air then blowing out hot air in to the van.

You can hear it ticking over outside, I have two wabastos on my california one for heating and one to pre warm the engine. Dont have hot water!

Only trouble with an eberspacher or wabasto is that once they are switched off the heat quickly goes, need radiators or big down sleeping bags (which is what we do)!


----------



## terry1956 (Jan 8, 2009)

*in answer,*

Hi, If anyones interested I am selling a nearly new eberspacher D5 HYDRONIC with water tank unit, We had it in our old van that was nicked, they had removed the heater and exhaust and tank to sale on.
it cost us £1500. open to offers, will need backing plate and wiring loon.
michael
e-mail
terry1956@brinternet.com


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 8, 2009)

mandrake said:


> dont think i would risk any type of heating left on all night even the one fitted in our van  ,fire risk and the like as a van soon burns to the ground no chance of escape . as for the portable gas heaters we have one we use now and again at home, used it the other night and we have a c/monoxide alarm at home and after 5 hours with the doors closed it registered 13 ppm danger of poisoning negligible but i would be very wary in a m/home a c/monoxide alarm is a must . the erbaspachers are a sound idea but a little expensive best bet is arctic grade sleeping bags .



Hi Mandrake,i have an espacher system in my van but during the recent cold spell it didn't seem very efficient.I think the problem is the air vents exit at the wrong place (ie at either end of the seating)because the seating pulls out to form a double bed it's not practical to have trailing heating hoses underneath.Will take a couple of photos when i get chance if anyone can come up with any suggestions to improve matters,Andy.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 9, 2009)

we had some volvo fm12 units at superdrug they had webasto night heaters fitted and they were very good, better than the ones in the scannias mind you they had seen better days.


----------



## JOHN WEST (Jan 10, 2009)

*genorators*

i had a generator for heating and microwave ,when i put it running in my 5 x 3 ft trailor it used to over heat ,the top for the trailor i tried it half on and the generator was still getting hot {fire risk } and the noise was still there ,
for my heating now i have a super ser catalitic mini ,its about a third smaller and takes a 7kg clyinder blu or 6kg propane , my vans vented and the heater running on low 1kw keeps it very comfortable , the cost was about 140. with the clyinder , the only thing against it is that i have the clyinder inside ,but it would not be difficult to use it with the clyinder outside with a conection ,,
i would welcome any other views ,to this


----------

